# Sea Hunt 225 Ultra



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of purchasing a new boat. I have looked at the Natuic Star and the Sea Hunt. I really like the sea Hunt but the price is elevated compared to the NS. Anyone own either boat? What's the best bang for the buck? The Sea Hunt is loaded with all the extras and electronics. I know that's why it's $20K more.

I talked to the folks at Legendary about the SH, and they seem like nice folks. Just looking for input because I've never purchased a new boat, always been used. Is $72K a good price for a 225 Ultra loaded with a trailer and a Yamaha 200?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 10 year old Nautic Star, with well over 20,000 hours in the water, 0 issues, very well built boat, for the price !
Save your money and buy a NS


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I see a lot of nearly new sea hunts on the market. I don't know what that means but you could pick one up nearly new for about ten to fifteen thousand less.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> I see a lot of nearly new sea hunts on the market. I don't know what that means but you could pick one up nearly new for about ten to fifteen thousand less.


I agree, but my wife is pushing a new boat, not me. She has seen me buy older boats and put $20-40K in them, then take a beating when I sell them. She told me to buy a new one or she would!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Check your messages.... Before you go with a SH, make the drive to Daphne and check out Key West 239FS. We looked over both and it was an easy choice. 

I believe you’ll get more for your money and the guys at Ocean Marine will treat you right.

http://www.ocean-marine.com/2017-key-west-boats-inc-239fs-inventory.htm?id=1921894&in-stock=1


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Check your messages.... Before you go with a SH, make the drive to Daphne and check out Key West 239FS. We looked over both and it was an easy choice.
> 
> I believe you’ll get more for your money and the guys at Ocean Marine will treat you right.
> 
> http://www.ocean-marine.com/2017-key-west-boats-inc-239fs-inventory.htm?id=1921894&in-stock=1


Man, these are good looking boats. I will defiantly check them out.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy crap that is awesome!


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Both are fine boats! I shopped both of them before settling on my tidewater 220 last year. Extremely happy with the boat


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I climbed all over the SH, NS, and KW in the 22' size. Ended up with the Key West, hands down. With that said, my buddy has a 225 Ultra and it is more geared toward fishing and less towards family. I wanted more of a balance and the 219FS fit the bill.

I will say that I did not care for Ocean Marine Group. They didn't have what I wanted in stock so they immediately started pushing me towards another brand, hard.

I ended up buying mine from Jack's Boat's and Trailer's in Perry, Florida. Super nice owner and has texted me frequently to make sure everything was going well with the boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great feedback, keep it coming!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The Key West being unsinkable is a big game changer for me.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> The Key West being unsinkable is a big game changer for me.


The foam filled sides also make it very quiet inside.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Key West or Sea Hunt has to get the nod from me out of the ones above. I don't care for the NS boats. Pick the options you want and choose the best price and you'll be good either way.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bukshot01 said:


> The foam filled sides also make it very quiet inside.



Yeah, your boat is awesome. I envy you.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

What happens to the foam if you have water intrusion? is it like the foam that encases fuel tanks?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I believe it is Close Celled foam which does not allow water to soak in.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> Holy crap that is awesome!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=REDz-iL9TaE


Impressive...in a lake...and with the bow sliced completely off.

Try that in the GOM...with waves. 

I could do the same in my 14' Alumacraft jonboat. All weight aft and the front half of the boat will be above water.

That said, the closed cell on the Key West will keep you afloat should you swamp or capsize. A lot easier to find a boat than a person floating in the water.

Back in the 90's, a friend of mine had one...a 19 footer. Great boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That 239 KW is real nice. It must be real expensive too, they won't show the price.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Getsome said:


> I agree, but my wife is pushing a new boat, not me. She has seen me buy older boats and put $20-40K in them, then take a beating when I sell them. She told me to buy a new one or she would!


LOL. You are in a tough predicament.

...and as a good husband, you should never contradict your wife. :whistling:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I believe it is Close Celled foam which does not allow water to soak in.


Which also traps water. Double edged sword.

Just don't assume that and drill holes without thoroughly sealing them.


----------



## Terlybird (May 14, 2015)

I have a 2015225 Ultra. I like it a lot. Had a couple of warranty issues,legendary did a great job. Wish I had gotten the 200. Price seems close depending on electronics they have arranged. I have seen some used ones, but wanted to know the background. I think mine needs to last until too old to go out. If I end up going bigger, it will be a SH.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> What happens to the foam if you have water intrusion? is it like the foam that encases fuel tanks?


Typical flotation foam is 2lb density. Fuel tank foam should be 4lb density.

All of it is closed cell foam. Give it long enough and exposure to standing water and it will intrude.

The key factor here is not letting it be exposed.

Boston Whaler was the one that used the encapsulated foam in production first. This was in the '60's
A lot of companies have done it since. Boston Whaler cut their boat in half first and ran them, to get the WOW factor that some of you seem to think is new.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I've enjoyed my 2015 SH and the 200s too.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I have looked into the 239FS Key West and like it a lot. It comes with all the same features as the SH 225 Ultra except it is powered with a 300hp Yamaha or Suzuki for the same price. Well, $2K more but the boat is a little longer with more electronics. I am going to look at one when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> LOL. You are in a tough predicament.
> 
> ...and as a good husband, you should never contradict your wife. :whistling:


Anyone that knows my wife, knows she means it lol!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't go against what the wife says. i'd go with the best boat I could afford without causing hardship.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you get in touch with Steve Grimm at Ocean Marine in Daphne? He’s excellent to deal with and will not pressure you one bit.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Did you get in touch with Steve Grimm at Ocean Marine in Daphne? He’s excellent to deal with and will not pressure you one bit.


I'm meeting with him Saturday morning when I get back from Disney Campgrounds, and he did remember you.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> Can't go against what the wife says. i'd go with the best boat I could afford without causing hardship.


I agree, I'm looking to stay under $100K and so far the Key West is looking really good.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Getsome said:


> I'm meeting with him Saturday morning when I get back from Disney Campgrounds, and he did remember you.



I miss WDW, I want to go back.

What boat do you have now? Pics?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Getsome said:


> I agree, I'm looking to stay under $100K and so far the Key West is looking really good.


I really like the looks of the 239 KW i bet it is an awesome boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, I went with the Key West. For the money, it was the best buy. I went with the loaded model, it comes with every option they offer. I can't wait to try out this I pilot trolling motor. I hear good things about them. Unfortunately, I had hand surgery yesterday so I have to look at my brand new boat sit out there while I cant use it.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say, i'm glad I got the 300hp, the performance numbers on it are good. I ran it in the river Thursday afternoon when I got home with it. The hole shot will throw you out of the boat if you are not holding on. It will take some getting use to using the digital drive by wire controls, they are very nice. We hit 51mph wot at 3.1 mpg.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple more.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice boat! Good Luck and hope the surgery went well!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Very nice boat! Good Luck and hope the surgery went well!


Had a cyst removed and carpal tunnel syndrome done at the same time. Good doctor because i'm in zero pain. I hope it stays that way!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am happy for you dude, that is one sweet machine, looks beautiful. That Simrad system looks incredible, take some more pictures when you get it going.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome boat sir. You will love it. I'm working some bugs out on my 219FS, but overall I love it.

Be sure to check out the owners forum. http://www.keywestboatsforum.com

Lots of help on problems, suggestions, and their admin posts on the site as well.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Mark Collins said:


> I have a 10 year old Nautic Star, with well over 20,000 hours in the water, 0 issues, very well built boat, for the price !
> Save your money and buy a NS


6 hours EVERY day for 10 years straight (summer, winter, rain, snow....) gets you to 21,900 hours.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Now I need help converting my old Ray Marine FSH file to GPX, anyone can help?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Getsome said:


> Now I need help converting my old Ray Marine FSH file to GPX, anyone can help?


I got this off Google. I don't use Raymarine, so maybe the voyager makes sense to you?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gorgeous rig. I’m kinda partial to the color myself. Looks like the guys at Daphne took care of you? Wish we could’ve went with the 21’ but buying another tow vehicle wasn’t an option. 

Was out early this morning making sure I got a parking spot. Kinda sorta wish I had a T’top but when you start casting on a 20’ boat with one it gets tight quick. But hey, the better half is happy with a bimini top so thats all that matters.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That boat is nice. Congrats on it. Nice truck to pull it with too.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Getsome said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a new boat. I have looked at the Natuic Star and the Sea Hunt. I really like the sea Hunt but the price is elevated compared to the NS. Anyone own either boat? What's the best bang for the buck? The Sea Hunt is loaded with all the extras and electronics. I know that's why it's $20K more.
> 
> I talked to the folks at Legendary?


Go North to buy a boat and go south to sell one. Get off the coast looking. 

My 2.5 cents worth



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

bukshot01 said:


> I got this off Google. I don't use Raymarine, so maybe the voyager makes sense to you?


I have the older version of this. Of course it's $49.99. There are other programs out there that will do it. I will start a new thread about it.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Gorgeous rig. I’m kinda partial to the color myself. Looks like the guys at Daphne took care of you? Wish we could’ve went with the 21’ but buying another tow vehicle wasn’t an option.
> 
> Was out early this morning making sure I got a parking spot. Kinda sorta wish I had a T’top but when you start casting on a 20’ boat with one it gets tight quick. But hey, the better half is happy with a bimini top so thats all that matters.


I love the LED's, mine are blue just like yours.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How is the boat doing? Where are the fish?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, you need to post some pictures of the fish. At least enjoying the ride with the family.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

All hell has broken loose with work. The rain has us months behind. My first trip in the gulf, we lost the transducer when we hit plane, and it never came back. I took the boat back to the dealership for repair and they sent it to Blue Water in Foley. They did software updates and reconfigured both the Airman ducer and the chirp and claim it's working fine and they fixed the problem. I have pretty much been working 7 days a week since. The couple of times I wanted to try it out, it was storming in the gulf.

The one trip I made impressed me with this boat. It was a calm day and I hit 4 MPG at 30 mph. WOT pushed me close to 50 mph. When I catch up with work, I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry you haven't been much but I saw a Key West the other day in the gulf and thought about that fine boat you have, glad you got a lot of work.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got to pay for that boat. Glad y'all got lots of work. We have enough to keep us busy the rest of this year. I hope it picks up next year.


----------

